# Alternative zu VMWare Workstation



## Lipperlandstern (25 Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich  installiere grade mein neues Notebook und isch stelle fest das mein VMWare nicht mehr aktuell ist (V8) und ich 110€ für V10 hinblättern soll wenn ich denn aktuell bleiben möchte.

Möchte ich das ? Hat jemand gute Alternativen im Einsatz ?

Ich habe mal vor langer Zeit mit Oracle VM Virtualbox gespielt aber nicht wirklich ernsthaft. Klappt das bei anderer VM-Software auch so gut mit den Dateifreigaben und der Netzwerkanbindung ?


----------



## bike (25 Februar 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich habe mal vor langer Zeit mit Oracle VM Virtualbox gespielt aber nicht wirklich ernsthaft. Klappt das bei anderer VM-Software auch so gut mit den Dateifreigaben und der Netzwerkanbindung ?



Was ging bei Virtualbox nicht?
Also ich nutze seit langem Virtaulbox und es läuft alles, wozu ich Win$ brauche.
Das einzige wo ich immer noch Probleme habe ist die MMC bzw PCU Simulation.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Februar 2014)

Ich habe die Virtualbox mal installiert aber nie wirklich die Verbindungen nach "draussen" ausgetestet. Hast du Step7 und WinCCflex in einer Virtualbox am laufen ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Februar 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich habe die Virtualbox mal installiert aber nie wirklich die Verbindungen nach "draussen" ausgetestet. Hast du Step7 und WinCCflex in einer Virtualbox am laufen ?



Wenn du die classic Welt unter 32 Bit laufen lassen möchtest nimm doch die Bordmittel 
von Windows. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das dein Rechner gekommen ist von den du mir
heute morgen erzählt hast ( als deine Freundin den Auerhahn gejagt hat ).
Da wirst du bestimmt Win 7 Ultimate auf den Rechner haben, dann kannst du Virtual PC 
von MS nehmen und eine fertige Lizenzierte VM bei MS runterladen und gleich loslegen. 

Mit dem CP5711 oder Ethernet kommst du aus der VM heraus.


----------



## marlob (25 Februar 2014)

Ich benutze auch Virtualbox. Parallel zu VMware WS. Bisher problemlos. Habe eine VM mit Step7 und WinCC flex und eine mit Step7 und WinCC 7.2 mit noch einigen anderen Optionspaketen. Kommunikation über Cp5711 und Ethernet bisher problemlos. Beide VMs sind übrigens vorher für VMware WS erstellt worden und ich habe sie in Vbox eingebunden.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn C6603 met Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Februar 2014)

marlob schrieb:


> ?....Beide VMs sind übrigens vorher für VMware WS erstellt worden und ich habe sie in Vbox eingebunden.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn C6603 met Tapatalk



wie geht das denn ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Februar 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du die classic Welt unter 32 Bit laufen lassen möchtest nimm doch die Bordmittel
> von Windows. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das dein Rechner gekommen ist von den du mir
> heute morgen erzählt hast ( als deine Freundin den Auerhahn gejagt hat ).
> Da wirst du bestimmt Win 7 Ultimate auf den Rechner haben, dann kannst du Virtual PC
> ...



32Bit die trinke ich höchstens.... 64 sollen es schon sein ... Und ja.... der Rechner ist da und soll jetzt natürlich nicht so vollgemüllt werden wie der alte.....


----------



## marlob (25 Februar 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> wie geht das denn ?



Du erstellst mit Virtualbox eine neue VM und wenn man gefragt wird, ob man eine neue Festplatte erstellen möchte oder bereits eine hat, wählt man letzteres. Anschließend dann die VMware Datei auswählen 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn C6603 met Tapatalk


----------



## ChristophD (26 Februar 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du die classic Welt unter 32 Bit laufen lassen möchtest nimm doch die Bordmittel
> von Windows. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das dein Rechner gekommen ist von den du mir
> heute morgen erzählt hast ( als deine Freundin den Auerhahn gejagt hat ).
> Da wirst du bestimmt Win 7 Ultimate auf den Rechner haben, dann kannst du Virtual PC
> ...



Hat aber den bitteren Beigeschnmack das dieser XP-Mode nicht von alles SW Herstellern supported wird, sprich solange es geht ist alle in Butter, wenn Du ein Problem hast
heißt es Schnell "XP-Mode wird nicht unterstützt und freigegeben". Bei anderen VM Lösungen schaut es da schon wieder anders aus, selbst BigS ist da nicht mehr so ablehnend


----------



## marlob (26 Februar 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hat aber den bitteren Beigeschnmack das dieser XP-Mode nicht von alles SW Herstellern supported wird,..



Hast du da Beispiele?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn C6603 met Tapatalk


----------



## ChristophD (26 Februar 2014)

Bestes Besispiel:
Step7 V5 und WinCCflex 200x, dort wird expliziet angegeben das der XP-Mode niht unterstützt wird.


----------



## ducati (26 Februar 2014)

ob ich jetzt wegen 100€ zu VirtualBox wechseln würde?  
Siemens unterstütz mitlerweile ja auch schon VW-Ware ESX. Von daher denke ich, mit VM-Ware Workstation hat man da die wenigsten Sorgen. Z.B. was alleine schon die ganzen Windows-Gerätetreiber angeht... Aber sicherlich alles Ansichtssache. 

In den VMs würde ich aber trotzdem 32bit empfehlen, das hat die etwas bessere Performance. Und TIA würd ich als Dualboot auf den Rechner legen. In ner VM läuft das bei mir noch viel zäher.

Gruß.

PS: den XP-Mode von Win7 kannst Du vergessen  Nebenbei gibt's dafür bald auch keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr. Und die meisten Dinge laufen doch unter Win7. Was unter VM-Ware gut funktioniert: aus nem realen PC ne VM machen. In kurzer Zeit hast Du da ne VM von nem realen Engineeringrechner mit allen identischen Programmen/Versionen/Lizenzen etc... gerade bei PCS7 unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## bike (27 Februar 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> ob ich jetzt wegen 100€ zu VirtualBox wechseln würde?  .



Mir ist nicht klar, was VM Ware besser kann als Virtualbox.
Ich machen neben meinen NC Maschinen auch PCS7 und Fanuc und Omron und auch Bosch Rexroth mit Virtualbox und es funktioniert .
Dass der CP 5512 nicht funktioniert ist eine Schwäche die zu vernachlässigen ist, da es gute Alternativen gibt.
Wobei VM Ware auf Linux ja so und so nicht der Renner ist 


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Februar 2014)

marlob schrieb:


> ........ Beide VMs sind übrigens vorher für VMware WS erstellt worden und ich habe sie in Vbox eingebunden.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn C6603 met Tapatalk




Das klappt wohl leider nicht mit jeder VM von VMWare. Ich habe jetzt 2 probiert und eine hat funktioniert (XP) und eine nicht (Win7).


----------



## bike (1 März 2014)

Seltsam, bei mir hat eigentlich immer geklappt. 

Hast du irgend welche besondere Hardware oder Treiber oder so was?
Wie heisst denn die Fehlermeldung?

Hier 
http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/Virtualisierung-Vmware-Images-fuer-Virtualbox-konvertieren-474875.html
ist es eigentlich sehr gut beschrieben.
Besonders dies:

```
Wenn Sie eine Windows-Installation von Vmware übernehmen, 
bearbeiten Sie  nach der Einrichtung dessen Einstellungen über „Ändern“. 
Dort gehen Sie  auf „Erweitert“ und aktivieren „ IOAPIC“ sowie unter „IDE-Controller im  Gast“ den Eintrag „PIIX4“.
```

ist oftmals die Krux.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2014)

Die Einstellungen habe ich gemacht aber es kommt direkt nach dem Start der Hinweiss das das Betriebsystem nicht gestartet werden kann. Ein Reparaturversuch bleibt erfolglos. 


Diese VM habe ich von einem Kunden zur Fernwartung bekommen. Keine Ahnung was da so alles drin versteckt ist. Ausser der VPN-Software ist eigendlich nix anderes installiert.


----------



## bike (2 März 2014)

Hast du die extension packs auch installiert?

Wenn dies der Fall ist, kann das Logfile hilfreich sein. Findest du unter Machine -> show logfile.


bike


----------



## ducati (3 März 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das klappt wohl leider nicht mit jeder VM von VMWare. Ich habe jetzt 2 probiert und eine hat funktioniert (XP) und eine nicht (Win7).





bike schrieb:


> Seltsam, bei mir hat eigentlich immer geklappt.
> 
> Hast du irgend welche besondere Hardware oder Treiber oder so was?
> Wie heisst denn die Fehlermeldung?
> ...





Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die Einstellungen habe ich gemacht aber es kommt direkt nach dem Start der Hinweiss das das Betriebsystem nicht gestartet werden kann. Ein Reparaturversuch bleibt erfolglos.
> 
> 
> Diese VM habe ich von einem Kunden zur Fernwartung bekommen. Keine Ahnung was da so alles drin versteckt ist. Ausser der VPN-Software ist eigendlich nix anderes installiert.



Des halb hab ich gefragt, ob sich das wegen 100€ lohnt zu wechseln.  Wenn ich mich mit VM-Ware auskenne und sonst alles damit läuft, würd ich mir das nicht freiwillig antun.
Nebenbei hat Siemens für TIA v13 offiziell VM-Ware Workstation 10 freigegeben. Noch ein Grund, bei VM-Ware zu bleiben.

Gruß.


----------



## bike (3 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Des halb hab ich gefragt, ob sich das wegen 100€ lohnt zu wechseln.  Wenn ich mich mit VM-Ware auskenne und sonst alles damit läuft, würd ich mir das nicht freiwillig antun.
> Nebenbei hat Siemens für TIA v13 offiziell VM-Ware Workstation 10 freigegeben. Noch ein Grund, bei VM-Ware zu bleiben.
> 
> Gruß.



Da hast du etwas falsch formuliert: 
TIA wurde von Big$ freigegeben.

Also bei mir läuft alles mit Virtualbox gut und fehlerfrei unter Linux, da ich nur für Big$ Win$ in einer VM  privat nutze.
Wir haben auch VM Ware getestet und bei Updates sind auch ab und an Probleme aufgetreten.

Aber jeder soll es so machen wie er oder sie es mag und es den Ansprüchen genügt.

@TE: Eine Frage ist noch:
Hast du der Win7 auch genug Speicher gegeben?
Ich habe versucht, einer VM zu wenig Speicher zu zuordnen und dann kommt die Meldung, die du geschrieben hast.


bike


----------



## marlob (10 März 2014)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch Virtualbox. Parallel zu VMware WS. Bisher problemlos. Habe eine VM mit Step7 und WinCC flex und eine mit Step7 und WinCC 7.2 mit noch einigen anderen Optionspaketen. Kommunikation über Cp5711 und Ethernet bisher problemlos. ...


Ich muss hier eine Korrektur anbringen. Die Kommunikation über den CP5711 funktioniert doch nicht so problemlos wie am Anfang gedacht. Mir passiert es im Moment ständig das nach dem ersten Download oder dem ersten online gehen noch alles funktioniert und danach meldet der CP einen Fehler. Dies ist leider reproduzierbar.


----------



## bike (10 März 2014)

Also ich habe einen IBH und eine Deltalogik Adapter und beide funktionieren fehlerfrei.


bike


----------



## drfunfrock (12 März 2014)

Ich setze VirtualBox bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten für Windows- und Linux-VMs ein und es funktioniert. Die Einbindung von USB-Geräten funktioniert ohne Probleme, nach der Installation der AddOns. Unter Ubuntu muss man noch die build-essential und dkms installieren, für die Installation der AddOn-Treiber, aber auch das nimmt nicht viel Zeit in Anspruch. 

Ich sehe mit Windows-VM keinen funktionellen Unterschied zu der von MS gelieferten Lösung.


----------



## marlob (12 März 2014)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> ... Die Einbindung von USB-Geräten funktioniert ohne Probleme, nach der Installation der AddOns...



Ausser dem CP5711 funktionieren bei mir auch alle USB Geräte. Hast du den CP5711 bei dir am laufen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ducati (12 März 2014)

ich hab hier nen alten S7 Adapter USB. Der funktioniert unter VM-Ware nur mit USB2.0 Anschlüssen, nicht mit USB3.0.

vielleicht ist es bei Dir ein ähnliches Problem.

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (12 März 2014)

Also,
bei mir laufen die alten USB Adapter, die neuen USB Adapter A2 und der CP5711 ohne Probleme, sowohl an USB2.0 als auch USB 3.0.
Immer mit VMWEare.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## marlob (12 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> ....
> Immer mit VMWEare.
> 
> Gruß
> Christoph


Mit VMware funktioniert es bei mir auch. Nur mit Virtualbox nicht. Mein Laptop hat nur USB 2 Anschlüsse. 

Wir wollen halt testen was alles mit Virtualbox funktioniert und was nicht. Und daraus dann eine Entscheidung treffen ob wir umsteigen von VMware zu Virtualbox.
Da wir mindestens 20 Cp5711 haben, ist es auch keine Option einen alternativen Adapter zu kaufen. 



Verstuurd vanaf mijn C6603 met Tapatalk


----------



## ChristophD (12 März 2014)

Hi,

ich würde bei VMWare bleiben.
Sehe in VirtualBox keinen Vorteil.
Bei VMWare hast du einen guten Support und regelmäßige Pflege.
Desweiteren werden wohl auch von den Herstellern eher VMWare als VirtualBox supported.
Siehe TIA Portal V13, dort ist VMWare als unterstützt angegeben , Virtual Box nicht.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## ducati (12 März 2014)

marlob schrieb:


> Mein Laptop hat nur USB 2 Anschlüsse.



Meiner hat zusätzlich noch nen eSATA-Anschluss, und da liegt nen USB2.0 mit drauf. Nur dort geht mein S7 Adapter USB. 

Gruß.


----------



## ChristophD (12 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Meiner hat zusätzlich noch nen eSATA-Anschluss, und da liegt nen USB2.0 mit drauf. Nur dort geht mein S7 Adapter USB.
> 
> Gruß.



Dann sind die anderen beiden Buchsen 99%ig blau und USB 3.0 .
Da brauchst du mindestens eine WS10 / Player6 um die ordnungsgemäs nutzen zu können.
Oder im BIOS die USB3.0 auf USB2.0 umstellen dann funktionieren auch die.


----------



## bike (12 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde bei VMWare bleiben.
> Sehe in VirtualBox keinen Vorteil.
> ...



Diese Argumentation ist etwas sehr flach.
Virtualbox wird auch weiterentwickelt und der Support in Foren ist besser als bei VMWare, denn da muss man warten bis jemand kompetent antwortet.
Aber ist klar Big$ muss ja alles empfehlen, was teuer ist, dann fallen die überhöhten Kosten von TIA und Zubehör nicht so auf.

Also was funktioniert nicht unter VirtualBox? Den angesprochen CP kann ich nicht testen, da ich den nicht habe.
Und TIA in einer VM?
Und TIA läuft auch hier, soweit man nicht damit sinnvoll entwickeln muss.
Aber das liegt am System nicht an der VM.


bike


----------



## ChristophD (12 März 2014)

Ich arbeite sowohl mit VirtualBox als auch VMWare (Player, Player Plus, Workstation, ESX, VSphere) und sogar mit HyperV.
Bei keiner der 3 Plattformen habe ich mit den Foren oder dem Support ein Problem oder eine Informations Defizit.
Der Kostenaspekt wiegt meiner meinung nach auch nicht so wirklich.
VirtualBox kostet momentan glaube ich 39$ die Lizenz, beim Player Plus sind es 80 €, ob die 50 € das Kraut fett machen muss jeder selber wissen.


----------



## bike (12 März 2014)

Warum dann nur VMWare?

Wenn einmal beim Kunden etwas nicht funktioniert, dann sind die Kosten für die Lizenzen leicht drin.
Aber auch VMWare hat seine Schwachstellen und wenn ein großer Versionssprung ist, laufen die "alten" VM manchmal nicht.

Jeder soll das Produkt verwenden, das die Aufgabe erfüllt wozu es benötigt wird.
Also bitte kein TIA, denn da stimmt der oben genannte Satz leider noch? nicht.


bike


----------



## ducati (13 März 2014)

ja klar soll jeder nehmen was er will...

nur in dem Thread hier geht's darum, wegen 100€ Upgradekosten evtl. auf Virtualbox zu wechseln. Und da wir jetzt erfahren ahebn, das die gewerbliche Lizenz von Virtualbox auch 39$ kostet, würde man also nur rund 50€ sparen.
Das steht für mich in keiner Relation zu dem Aufwand, die ganzen vorhandenen VM-Wares nach Virtualbox zu konvertieren...

Gruß.


----------



## bike (13 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> ja klar soll jeder nehmen was er will...
> 
> nur in dem Thread hier geht's darum, wegen 100€ Upgradekosten evtl. auf Virtualbox zu wechseln. Und da wir jetzt erfahren ahebn, das die gewerbliche Lizenz von Virtualbox auch 39$ kostet, würde man also nur rund 50€ sparen.
> Das steht für mich in keiner Relation zu dem Aufwand, die ganzen vorhandenen VM-Wares nach Virtualbox zu konvertieren...
> ...



Oder geht es darum einmal auch Alternativen zu betrachten?
Das konvertieren der VMs ist kein Akt und wenn einmal alles unter Virtualbox läuft, warum nicht?
Es ist immer wieder gut wenn ein Monopol durchbrochen ist.


bike


----------



## ducati (13 März 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder gut wenn ein Monopol durchbrochen ist.



Jo, meistens, aber ein Monopol hat auch Vorteile: Z.B. könnte sich Siemens voll und ganz darauf konzentrieren, seine Software auf VM-Ware ordentlich zum Laufen zu bekommen, und muss nicht auch noch alle anderen beachten und Kompromisse eingehen 

aber Du hast schon recht, 2-3 Alternativen sollte es schon geben, und die gibt es ja auch 

gruß.


----------



## bike (13 März 2014)

@ducati: Siemens soll ihr TIA endlich vernünftig zum Laufen bringen.
Dann kann man über VM nachdenken.

Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Geld in den letzten zwei-drei Jahren wegen und mit dieser Software kaputt gemacht wurde.
Kann sich das wirklich jede Firma leisten?


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 März 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> ....
> In den VMs würde ich aber trotzdem 32bit empfehlen, das hat die etwas bessere Performance. Und TIA würd ich als Dualboot auf den Rechner legen. In ner VM läuft das bei mir noch viel zäher.
> 
> Gruß.
> ...



Woher hast du die Info das 32Bit in einer VM besser (weil schneller) sind ?


----------

